# mit POI xls bearbeiten



## Mike90 (29. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich möchte mit meinem Prog senkrecht(Zeilenweise) durch jede Spalte gehen und die Werte erstmal einfach ausgeben lassen!

Weiss jemand wie man das bewerkstelligt?

```
for (int c = 0; c < sheet.getPhysicalNumberOfRows(); c++) {
				int z = sheet.getRow(0).getPhysicalNumberOfCells();
				for (int r = 0; r < sheet.getRow(r).getPhysicalNumberOfCells(); r++) {
					if (sheet.getRow(r).getCell(c) == null) {
						break;
					} else {
						System.out.println(sheet.getRow(r).getCell(c)
								.toString());
					}
				}
			}
```
so vllt=?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2009)

vielleicht


----------



## Mike90 (30. Aug 2009)

ich meine Spaltenweise. Hatte ich oben falsch geschrieben!

Ja und wie würdest du das mahen=?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2009)

im Moment hast du 
for Zeile ..
..for Spalte...


spaltenweise bedeutet, die Schleifen andersrum zu verschachteln:
for Spalte...
.....for Zeile ..


es ist aber evtl. nicht so leicht, die Anzahl der Spalten herauszufinden, 
vielleicht solltest du erstmal alle Zeilen durchlaufen und jeweils die höchste Spalte finden, davon das Maximum bilden


----------



## Mike90 (30. Aug 2009)

Die Anzahl der Spalten ist schon leicht herauszufinden!
Meine ExcelTabelle ist so aufgebaut:
ID
Beschreibung
Wort
.
.
.
Und die ID muss immr da sein.
Außer halt das mit dem Maximum ist noch eine Frage!..

Die Schleife muss aber trotzdem:



> for(Zelle in der Spalte)
> {
> for(Zeile){}
> }


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2009)

besteht eine Frage?
wenn du eine Zeile mit Spaltenüberschriften hast, dann ist es durchaus einfach, die Anzahl der Spalten herauszufinden, dann schaue dir nur die erste Zeile an


----------



## Mike90 (30. Aug 2009)

ja das mache ich ja auch so!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2009)

ok, ich seh schon, mein Posting war zu lang und komplex, also nochmal konzentriert:

besteht eine Frage?


----------



## Mike90 (30. Aug 2009)

> ok, ich seh schon, mein Posting war zu lang und komplex, also nochmal konzentriert:
> 
> besteht eine Frage?


;( 

Nein, es steht in diesem Moment keine Frage offen!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2009)

ist doch bestens


----------



## Mike90 (30. Aug 2009)




----------

